# Where does Patrick Patterson end up?



## TM

If you don't know him already, you may be living in a closet. He's the highest rated recruit still on the 2007 board. His official list includes Florida, Duke, Virginia, Kentucky, West Virginia, and Wake Forest.

Jeff Goodman wrote a really good article this past week on PP and the schools left on his list - Schools fighting over Patrick Patterson.

Anyway, the question is, where will he end up?

Any opinions on the impact he'll have next year?


----------



## BlueBaron

I'm really not sure. He had a good visit with Billy Gillispie I believe. It's beens said that he and Jai Lucas want to play together. If I have to speculate, I'll say PP ends up at Florida but I don't think Lucas will.


----------



## TM

Gillispie impresses Patterson



> "I would touch the ball a bunch of times in the game," Patterson said yesterday of the plan Gillispie presented. "I would average 16 to 20 shots a game. I'd get my minutes. ... I'd run the floor well, and he'd be able to develop me into a top-notch player on the court and off the court.
> 
> "And we'd win a championship."


:laugh: The lies begin :laugh:


----------



## BlueBaron

Whatever it takes TM, whatever it takes...


----------



## Gtown07

I'll take UK. Gillispie is a killer recruiter and a proven coach. I think they establish themselves very quickly getting loi's from lucas and patterson in a week or two. 


I know Billy the kid is a great recruiter and he now has 2 rings but they just don't have much to sell right now. in my opinion less than UK. 


also i think pp is being overhyped. that article said he's the difference between a bid or not for UF, among other crazy predictions. let's not over exagerate things bc he's the only big AA who hasn't signed w someone yet.


----------



## BlueBaron

It was also said that UK would be NIT bound w/o Patterson. That made me laugh. Hard.


----------



## Priest

duke seems to pull out with the W in these type of situations


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I'm going to go with Florida. Huge lack of a big man inside should just be a perfect situation for Patterson.


----------



## TucsonClip

If Jai Lucas ends up at Kentucky then I think Patterson does as well. However, my odds on favorite is Florida. They lose their top 3 bigs and PP would come in and start as a freshman on the back to back defending champs. I think he is Florida's to lose, especially after gator chomping the UF fans when he was down their after the championship game.


----------



## Enigma

Jai Lucas could end up at Florida as well. Although there are some recent rumor swirls that Lucas may land at Maryland.


----------



## TucsonClip

Enigma said:


> Jai Lucas could end up at Florida as well. Although there are some recent rumor swirls that Lucas may land at Maryland.


Lucas would be making a terrible move considering Calathes is going to Floida. Lucas could start on a lot of teams, especially Kentucky.


----------



## HKF

Lucas isn't starting at point as a freshman at any of the schools he is considering.


----------



## Gtown07

HKF said:


> Lucas isn't starting at point as a freshman at any of the schools he is considering.



dude he'd be starting at UK. i think you're underrating him. he's a really good pg.


----------



## jsm27

I think Bob Huggins will swoop in here. After being able to rein in Bill Walker and Michael Beasley, he will want to make an immediate impact at his new job. He will find a way.


----------



## kamego

My gut said UVA here but for some reason I can't help but think that WVU lands its first large recruit here.


----------



## Enigma

TucsonClip said:


> Lucas would be making a terrible move considering Calathes is going to Floida. Lucas could start on a lot of teams, especially Kentucky.



Calathes may end up playing SG.


----------



## TucsonClip

Enigma said:


> Calathes may end up playing SG.


True, Calathes could play SG and Billy D does like to have two ball handlers on the floor at the same time. However, I just cant see Jai or his father agreeing to play at a program where he doesnt have a chance to start early. I still think Jai ends up at Kentucky and Gillispie hands him the keys, figuratively that is.


----------



## UKfan4Life

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I'm going to go with Florida. Huge lack of a big man inside should just be a perfect situation for Patterson.


If Florida's lack of a big man is the overall reason you think he will go to Florida, why not UK? Our inside situation is just as bad, if not worse, than Florida's. He would start from day one and play major minutes no matter what.

That said, I think he does actually end up at Florida. I think UF has a lot of pull with Lucas and Patterson right now.


----------



## coolpohle

I'll go out on a little limb and go with Duke. He's a good fit to step in and start with McRoberts turning pro, and will get to play with a handful of other solid freshman (Nolan Smith, Kyle Singler, Taylor King).


----------



## TucsonClip

Patteron to Duke would equal Lance Thomas to somewhere else...


----------



## TucsonClip

> CJ Watson, Delaware: What are you four guys looking forward to the most in college?
> 
> Patrick Patterson: The females.
> 
> Patrick Patterson: And the education.


Cross Duke off the list... That was just a cover up for the education factor.

:lol:


----------



## TM

UKfan4Life said:


> If Florida's lack of a big man is the overall reason you think he will go to Florida, why not UK?


lack of a big man + back to back championships + 2 of the big men will be Top 10 picks. 2 major things UK hasn't had in a while.


----------



## UKfan4Life

TM said:


> lack of a big man + back to back championships + 2 of the big men will be Top 10 picks. 2 major things UK hasn't had in a while.


I don't see where back to back championships come into play. Those are in the past; it doesn't make Florida anymore likely to win it next year, but if PP is going to take past championships into consideration, we have 7 of them to tout and a fresh coach who wants to win one ASAP and wants PP to be a major factor in winning it. I'm starting to wonder if he's really starting to heavily consider UK after what Alex Legion said in that UK sports blog interview...

_I know Patrick and Jai real well as I played with them at the NBA camp. I actually just got off the phone with Patrick a little while ago and was trying to persuade him to look real hard at Kentucky. You know he has a lot of people going after him, so I dont know what he will do. I think his dad likes Duke and his mom likes UK and you never know what he wants to do. But we talked about the pros and cons of each school and he likes that UK is close and they need a big man, so I think he is considering UK hard._

http://blog.kentuckysportsradio.com/


----------



## Priest

TucsonClip said:


> Cross Duke off the list... That was just a cover up for the education factor.
> 
> :lol:


if it wasnt for olsen u of a wouldn't be that great. the campus isnt anything to talk about and the girls................. ASU>>>>>>>>>>UOA


----------



## TM

UKfan4Life said:


> I don't see where back to back championships come into play. Those are in the past; it doesn't make Florida anymore likely to win it next year, but if PP is going to take past championships into consideration, we have 7 of them to tout and a fresh coach who wants to win one ASAP and wants PP to be a major factor in winning it.


Good for Gillispie - he wants to win a championship fast. Donovan took Noah (an underrated recruit) and Horford (a recruit who was ranked lower than he should have been, if I remember correctly) and paired them with some other above average high school recruits (granted, they turned into stars - with Donovan's help) and won the past two national championships AND made them into top 10 NBA picks. You telling me that has nothing to do with anything? Whatever you say.


----------



## UKfan4Life

TM said:


> Good for Gillispie - he wants to win a championship fast. Donovan took Noah (an underrated recruit) and Horford (a recruit who was ranked lower than he should have been, if I remember correctly) and paired them with some other above average high school recruits (granted, they turned into stars - with Donovan's help) and won the past two national championships AND made them into top 10 NBA picks. You telling me that has nothing to do with anything? Whatever you say.


I was talking about the *championships*, not the fact he did a great job of developing players. Any and every prospective player is usually and immediately attracted to coaches who have a good reputation for developing players. You won't find an argument from me there. But if you're gonna be hostile about it, I'll just drop it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

A Kentucky fan said that past championships didnt matter in bringing recruits? How is it ok for UK to sell their prestige and not Florida? Just because UF's is more recent?


----------



## UKfan4Life

Geaux Tigers said:


> A Kentucky fan said that past championships didnt matter in bringing recruits? How is it ok for UK to sell their prestige and not Florida? Just because UF's is more recent?


What? Where did I say that? 

I said I don't see where past championships play a factor between these schools with these recruits (Lucas and PP). That INCLUDES Kentucky's. I was saying if that were the case and past championships were a factor, UK has 7 to tout and a promising coach likely to add #8 soon (hopefully). In other words, it would mean more to win #8 at UK rather than #3 at UF. You'll go down in UK lore and the fans will simply care more (we are a basketball school, after all). You'll be celebrated and remembered for generations to come.

BUT! Like I said, I don't think past championships are really playing a factor in their decisions. It doesn't make either program more likely to win it next season or any season they spend playing there, and that's what really matters. Past championships are a good thing to tout around if a recruit actually cares about the tradition and past of the school, which you will occasionally find in some players. However, there are just as many, if not more, that just want to be with a program that's promising while they will be there, and I think that is the case with PP and Jai Lucas. Hell, I could be wrong, I'm just making a guess.


----------



## HB

If he is out for the females, then Kentucky would be a wonderful choice


----------



## TM

UKfan4Life said:


> I was talking about the *championships*, not the fact he did a great job of developing players. Any and every prospective player is usually and immediately attracted to coaches who have a good reputation for developing players. You won't find an argument from me there. But if you're gonna be hostile about it, I'll just drop it.


No one's hostile. Don't assume things after reading one reply on a message board. And championships are a byproduct of all those other things. You don't think a recruits looks at recent championships? Gillespie's never even won a championship. That might now heavly factor into my decision, but it would be a factor nonetheless.


----------



## UKfan4Life

TM said:


> No one's hostile. Don't assume things after reading one reply on a message board. And championships are a byproduct of all those other things. You don't think a recruits looks at recent championships? Gillespie's never even won a championship. That might now heavly factor into my decision, but it would be a factor nonetheless.


I'm just saying; sarcasm on a message board can sometimes be interpreted as hostility considering you can't really tell someone's tone by reading what they're saying.

If they're going to look at the championships as a byproduct, great, but what I imagine what they're focused on is exactly what you were saying: his ability to develop talent.


----------



## Diable

I read on an article from kentucky.com that said Gillespie was promising to give him 16 to 20 shots per game,which would be one hell of a lot of shots for anyone.That smacks of desperation to me.Is UK going to be so bad next year that they have to promise that many shots to this guy.He doesn't look like a dominating scorer the few times I've seen him either.


----------



## TucsonClip

Priest said:


> if it wasnt for olsen u of a wouldn't be that great. the campus isnt anything to talk about and the girls................. ASU>>>>>>>>>>UOA


I am positive you have no idea what you are talking about...

Who is Olsen? 

You must have never been to campus.

What about the girls? They arent on ASU's level, because we dont produce porn, but they are still pretty nice.


----------



## Dangerous_K

TucsonClip said:


> I am positive you have no idea what you are talking about...
> 
> Who is Olsen?
> 
> You must have never been to campus.
> 
> What about the girls? They arent on ASU's level, because we dont produce porn, but they are still pretty nice.


Haha, UA alum here myself. Obviously this guy's missing something if he thinks the concrete strip mall look of Tempe compares to the grassy beauty of The Mall. 

So if Kentucky lands Patterson to go along with Legion, that's a pretty solid opening class for Gillespie. With Patterson though, are you getting a one-season player?


----------



## TucsonClip

Dangerous_K said:


> Haha, UA alum here myself. Obviously this guy's missing something if he thinks the concrete strip mall look of Tempe compares to the grassy beauty of The Mall.
> 
> So if Kentucky lands Patterson to go along with Legion, that's a pretty solid opening class for Gillespie. With Patterson though, are you getting a one-season player?



Welcome, Dangerous K. Make sure to stop by the Pac-10 forum and share your opinion. We can always use more Pac-10 posters.

UA's mall is an impressive site, especially with all the renovations and construction.

I think if Patterson ends up at UK it is possible he leaves after one year. However, my guess would be two years. Unless he has a Taj Gibson type impact as a freshman I think he stays for his sophomore year.


----------



## Priest

TucsonClip said:


> I am positive you have no idea what you are talking about...
> 
> Who is Olsen?
> 
> You must have never been to campus.
> 
> What about the girls? They arent on ASU's level, because we dont produce porn, but they are still pretty nice.


I have been there. Maybe I expected a lot from the campus but it was pretty dry. Tucson isn't really a good college town especially when you compare it to other cities. I'm not hating I'm just giving out my opinion. Even with UOA's great football facility they can't really attract the top players.


----------



## TucsonClip

Priest said:


> I have been there. Maybe I expected a lot from the campus but it was pretty dry. Tucson isn't really a good college town especially when you compare it to other cities. I'm not hating I'm just giving out my opinion. Even with UOA's great football facility they can't really attract the top players.


When did you visit? I have seen the campus pretty dry just depends on the month.

Tucson is a decent college town. Tucson isnt the reason kids go to school there. Nearly everything but the city is why kids go to the UA. However, Tucson is a nice town not too big and not small. It is a college town first and foremost but the further you get from campus the less college atmosphere there is.

UA has some pretty impressive facilities and combined with a great recruiting/coaching staff, Stoops and Stoops have landed some pretty highly regarded players the past few years. Make no mistake the kids are there for the coaches first and the climate and environment second.


----------



## rebelsun

TucsonClip said:


> I still think Jai ends up at Kentucky and Gillispie hands him the keys, figuratively that is.


For crissake, it wasn't an automobile, I mean, it was a fully loaded Lexus!


----------



## TucsonClip

*Patrick Patterson's Phone Bill*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/luke_winn/04/25/patrick.patterson/index.html



> Tywanna Patterson was in the stands at Madison Square Garden, talking to a reporter a few minutes after the conclusion of the Jordan Brand All-American Classic last Saturday night, when the subject veered away from basketball and turned to, of all things, her wireless phone bill. *"I just paid it yesterday," she said. "Can you believe it was $507?"*
> 
> That astronomical figure is the fault of a few parties: First, her cell phone provider, for not offering a plan that includes unlimited text-messaging. Second, Tywanna's son, Patrick, a high school senior from Huntington, W.Va., who put up a double-double (12 points, 12 rebounds in 21 minutes) in the Jordan Game but has more sensational statistics in the field of text-messaging: *In the March billing cycle, he racked up around 7,000 text messages, 4,000 over the max offered by the Patterson's plan.*


Good thing the text ban is coming soon. However, the main problem is the plan. Good lord, you know your son is going to get texts as a recruiting tool, get a new plan!


----------



## Diable

Patterson won't be going to WVa.Huggins just gave his last scholarship to a point guard


----------



## kamego

Diable said:


> Patterson won't be going to WVa.Huggins just gave his last scholarship to a point guard


Its still a bit early to tell if any players from Beilen will defect at the end of the school year or not. If there is a loophole Huggins is on it.


----------



## Priest

TucsonClip said:


> When did you visit? I have seen the campus pretty dry just depends on the month.
> 
> Tucson is a decent college town. Tucson isnt the reason kids go to school there. Nearly everything but the city is why kids go to the UA. However, Tucson is a nice town not too big and not small. It is a college town first and foremost but the further you get from campus the less college atmosphere there is.
> 
> UA has some pretty impressive facilities and combined with a great recruiting/coaching staff, Stoops and Stoops have landed some pretty highly regarded players the past few years. *Make no mistake the kids are there for the coaches first and the climate and environment second*.


thats why i said if it wasnt for lute then i dont think the basketball team woud be as powerful as it is. Ive been there a couple times, four times i played there, one time i was there with a friend, and the other time we just went through th city.

I'm just comparing it to other schools ive been to and like I said before I just expected more from the campus


----------



## Ron Mexico

Is their a deadline or something? How can they drag this out so long don't summer schools start in like a month?


----------



## TucsonClip

Ron Mexico said:


> Is their a deadline or something? How can they drag this out so long don't summer schools start in like a month?


Freshman dont officially enroll until August.


----------



## Priest

well coach k is visited patterson yesterday on the final day of coaches contacting players. now its up to patterson. if lucas picks florida then patterson is probably a lock also


----------



## TM

Ron Mexico said:


> Is their a deadline or something? How can they drag this out so long don't summer schools start in like a month?


I believe there's a May deadline. All I remember is Darrell Arthur dragging this out then having to decide becuase of the deadline. I read today that Self said he believed Arthur would have dragged it out even longer if there wasn't a deadline (ESPN article - on the front of the college basketball section).


----------



## TucsonClip

I guess there is a deadline... May 12th


----------



## ghoti

Darn it.

I was hoping he looked like this.










Phooey!


----------



## BlueBaron

ghoti said:


> Darn it.
> 
> I was hoping he looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phooey!


Well technically that _is_ Pat Patterson... :biggrin:


----------



## TM

That must be Gillispie on the left


----------



## thatsnotgross

Geez someone need to tell Patterson and Lucas that the clock is ticking.


----------



## TM

T -7


----------



## Greg Oden

are they going to the same school or is it two different situations?


----------



## BlueBaron

They want to go to the same school but it may not end up that way.


----------



## thatsnotgross

Still nothing? Geez Patterson, milking the spotlight and clock to the nanosecond aren't you.


----------



## Priest

when did lance thomas commit


----------



## Geaux Tigers

TM said:


> I believe there's a May deadline. All I remember is Darrell Arthur dragging this out then having to decide becuase of the deadline. I read today that Self said he believed Arthur would have dragged it out even longer if there wasn't a deadline (ESPN article - on the front of the college basketball section).


I remember every painful second of that. LSU was all of a sudden in the running for no obvious reason...


----------



## TM

Priest said:


> when did lance thomas commit


May 4


----------



## TM

Wake, UVA, and West Vir are out... He'll sign on Wed


----------



## TucsonClip

I cant believe Gillispe spoke at the Hunnington HS banquet..

This is getting out of hand.


----------



## lw32

TucsonClip said:


> I cant believe Gillispe spoke at the Hunnington HS banquet..
> 
> This is getting out of hand.


I wonder if the NCAA counts it as a visit?

He also brought his friend along, Mr. NCAA Trophy. Not bad company...try and impress the teenagers and one up their trophy presentation.

We'll see if it works.


----------



## UKfan4Life

TucsonClip said:


> I cant believe Gillispe spoke at the Hunnington HS banquet..
> 
> This is getting out of hand.


As long as Gillispie has no direct, face-to-face contact with Patterson, it's completely fine. And I believe Gillispie spoke at the banquet in place of Tubby Smith (who was originally scheduled to do it quite a while ago), who would have been Patterson's future coach by this time had he kept his job.


----------



## TucsonClip

UKfan4Life said:


> As long as Gillispie has no direct, face-to-face contact with Patterson, it's completely fine. And I believe Gillispie spoke at the banquet in place of Tubby Smith (who was originally scheduled to do it quite a while ago), who would have been Patterson's future coach by this time had he kept his job.


That's fine and all, but the NCAA is going to eliminate texting but coaches can speak at their recruit's HS banquet? Give me a break.


----------



## TM

Lucas still doesn't know



> Lucas defined the best situation for us. “It’s somewhere that I can come in and win. I think I could get playing at three of the schools but you want to come in where everything is set up right. The main thing with college is you want to win the national championship.”
> 
> As for his buddy Patrick Patterson, who is down to Florida, Kentucky and Duke, the chances of them playing together in college – in Lucas’ mind – are real.


I still think it's Florida for the both of them.


----------



## TM

Update



> From what I've been told by John Lucas, Jai and his family will make a decision Monday and announce a press conference date for later that week to let the media know of the choice.
> 
> We could see a list trimmed to two on Monday, or nothing said at all until the coaches are called with the decision. It wouldn't even be surprising to see two press conferences going on at the same time in different places - that's just how this recruitment has gone.


He suggests the press conferenes could go on at the same time in different places, but they wouldn't need to if the two anounced the same school. So which are the two going to choose, UK or Florda?


----------



## Enigma

Jai Lucas picks Florida.


----------



## TM

Enigma said:


> Jai Lucas picks Florida.


ESPN

Scout


----------



## TucsonClip

Looks like Patterson will join him. I cant imagine Lucas going to UF and Patterson not going as well. I was suprised, because I didnt think Jai would go to Florida, but Billy must have convinced him that Calathes will see a good amount of time off the ball.


----------



## rebelsun

If Patterson joins Jai, would Speights be the only non-freshman starter - Lucas/Calathes/Parsons/Patterson/Speights?


----------



## HB

Ouch that sucks for the wildcats


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

RebelSun said:


> If Patterson joins Jai, would Speights be the only non-freshman starter - Lucas/Calathes/Parsons/Patterson/Speights?


I'm pretty sure Walter Hodge will start this year, but whether it's at PG or SG remains to be seen. He's extremely fast and an excellent shooter.

And I really like Speights. This kid put up great stats in little minutes last season and he just oozes talent. He's a legit 6'10 and has a great frame. I think Florida will surprise people next season... they'll be extremely young, but the talent level will be undeniable, especially if Patterson commits. 

A starting rotation of Hodge/Calathes/Werner/Patterson/Speights with a bench rotation of Lucas/Powell/Allen/Parsons/Mitchell/Tyus is formidable, even with all that youth. I think Florida will go 10, possibly even 11 deep this year and get back to the old pressing days of Donovan's late 90s teams.


----------



## lw32

TucsonClip said:


> I cant believe Gillispe spoke at the Hunnington HS banquet..
> 
> This is getting out of hand.


It was Donovan that spoke at the HHS banquet, I believe.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

Well Michael Sanchez is going to Arkansas. Apparently Kentucky didn't give him the offer and he made his decision. So either Kentucky thinks they're getting Patterson and/or Hamga, or they're playing Russian roulette.


----------



## BlueBaron

Hamga committed to UNLV. Gillispie spoke at Patterson's high school banquet, not Donovan. I think UK gets Patterson. UK is stocked with guards. Lucas may not have gotten the playing time he desired at UK.


----------



## TucsonClip

Lachlanwood32 said:


> It was Donovan that spoke at the HHS banquet, I believe.


Billy D spoke at it last season... 

NCAA: Lets ban text messaging!
NCAA: Who cares about coaches speaking at recruit's HS banquet!


----------



## HB

Kentucky it is


----------



## UKfan4Life

Yes!!!! We Got Him!!!!


----------



## TM

Congrats

better there than Florida  least he won't cause too many problems there


----------



## HB

TM said:


> Congrats
> 
> better there than Florida  least he won't cause too many problems there


Well I was told today that Kentucky was ranked number 2 on the Playboy's list of hottest females on campus. Yes, the potential to cause damage is plenty.:biggrin:


----------



## TucsonClip

Honestly, this suprises me.


----------



## BlueBaron

What a great day to be a UK fan! Things are really looking good for next year! I can't wait!


----------



## rebelsun

TucsonClip said:


> Honestly, this suprises me.


Well, looking at their roster, it doesn't seem like they have any other legitimate post presence. Pat will probably get as many touches as he wants. I would've liked to see him together with Speights, though.


----------



## mike

Him deciding took way to long.


----------



## TucsonClip

After seeing what Billy D did with Noah and Horford, I wouldnt have thought twice about UF. Not to mention their top 3 big men left.

Great get for UK


----------



## lw32

TucsonClip said:


> Honestly, this suprises me.


I'm surprised too. Wasn't expecting UK after Tubby left. Gillespie must have done a fantastic job, he has a reputation for being a great recruiter.

If I was a big man I'd be headed to UConn without any questions. Then Georgetown.


----------



## TM

RebelSun said:


> Pat will probably get as many touches as he wants.


I believe it was 20-25 shot attempts is what he was promised. So apparently, PP will be shooting approximately 1/3 of his team's shots this season. :laugh:


----------



## KJay

TM you need to update your siggie now


----------



## BlueBaron

KJay said:


> TM you need to update your siggie now


Tony, Tony, Tony... no need to be like that. Duke still got some good players too and I'm not mad... :lol:


----------



## TM

oh, i'm not mad. win right away or win a few in a rebuilding situation. i'd say i summed it up pretty well.


----------



## BlueBaron

Rebuilding situation? Is Duke rebuilding? All we lost was Morris. Perry Stevenson is an adequate replacement on the inside. We also lost Tubby... which was just short of the greatest thing that's ever happened to UK basketball. Next year will not be a rebuilding year. Next year UK will be loaded. Meeks and Bradley are one of the best backcourts in the country along with Joe Crawford and PP... I'm not worried. If by some slim chance DeAndre Jordan reneges on his LOI to TAMU and comes to Kentucky the Cats will be a dominant force.


----------



## TM

BlueBaron said:


> Rebuilding situation? Is Duke rebuilding? All we lost was Morris.


Yes. No. They generally played their best basketball when he actually decided to play. "Loaded"? Come on. And what exactly do you call Gillipsie's cleaning up of Tubby's mess. I thought "rebuilding" was as kind an adjective as there was.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Wow, I thought it was FOR SURE going to be Florida. I mean Lucas ended up going there and everything. It seemed like the perfect situation for Patterson, but it's also a good one with the Cats too. Seriously, must've been some kind of a job by Gillespie. Great get by Kentucky.


----------

